# Questions about a Camera...



## Len Shreck (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a Kodak EasyShare Z700 that is prob 5 or so yrs old and for some reason I can not get a decent picture of even a pen blank with it, is it just that this particular camera is junk for Pen Photography or is there something special I have to do to be able to take pics of pens and pen blanks? I read the owners manual a half dozen times or so and tried the different thing that it says and still no luck, I even tried to use software to amp up the pics with no luck. It works great for taking regular pics just not pens or pen blanks. Thanks all... Len


----------



## CSue (Jan 2, 2010)

Why don't you post some photos so we can "See?"

I know I need to take pictures outdoors to be in good light for my camera.  I don't have a photo tent set up.  And me camera has a great "close up" capability - within 8 inches.


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 2, 2010)

Here are some pics taken with the camera in question this is some of my shop tools and some pen blanks that I just took tonight. That is if I could figure out how to attach them...lol


----------



## gketell (Jan 2, 2010)

Hmmm can you get pictures of other things when taken as close as you do for pen blanks?  My guess is probably not.  

Does the camera have a "Macro" or "flower" mode?  If so, try enabling that.  I'm guessing (and that is all it is based on your description) that you are too close for the camera to focus properly on the blank.  Macro mode should let it focus more closely.  

OK, just read the online manual.  It does have a macro mode as represented by the little flower on the dial on top.  It will allow you to focus from 2-27 inches.  Try that. (And make sure you go through the manual and turn off "digital zoom".  All that does is hose your pictures.)

GK


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 2, 2010)

why is it not giving me an option to upload attachments in this forum? Thanks I see the flower I will try it and see if I can get it to work Thanks again
                                                        Len


----------



## gketell (Jan 2, 2010)

Maybe it has a "good photos only" filter?  :biggrin::biggrin:

I don't know.  The "Attachments" paperclip button is there for me.  Photo has to be no bigger than 750 pixels on largest dimension.

GK


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 2, 2010)

It says at the bottum under attachments that Attachments are allowed but it doesnt give me the place to browse for a location. It may be firefox I cant open any of my emails with it for some reason today. I will come back on IE. Thats what it is for some reason I am unable to open emails and have no "Manage Attachments" option on mazilla firefox, anyone else use firefox and if they do are you having same problems as I am?


----------



## JimMc7 (Jan 2, 2010)

Try this:
Use a darker gray background (like a dark gray sweatshirt or T-shirt). This is a "poor man's" attempt to get accurate white balance and color representation without actually setting white balance.
Turn flash off and ensure your camera is in "close-up" or macro mode if available (usually indicated by "tulip" icon)
Use a tripod or set on a stack of wood/books if no tripod -- anything to get your subject in the focus field of your camera.
Focus the subject if auto-focus not available on your camera
Use a remote or timer to actually take the shot to minimize any hand shake (doesn't matter how steady your hand may be -- you can't beat hands-off operation)
Use photo editing software to crop the photo to show only your subject (I use Picasa -- free software from Google)
I have no talent as a photographer, but I follow these steps using an older model 3 megapixel Canon G3 under flourescent lights in the garage. Artistic? Not at all, but color is accurate and I'm happy with the detail.

This is my pen photo set-up:







...and a photo using this setup:


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 2, 2010)

Try pics again I hope it works......... This is without being on the macro/flower setting for pen blanks. I will try that tomorrow and let you all know how it works out, I want to find out what the unknown pen blank is so I can mark it. Thanks gketell for your help I prob would have never known about the flower thing and the focus thing.
                                                                                                                                               Len


----------



## Lenny (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi Len,
Definitely use the macro function and maintain the minimum distance which usually means at the wide angle setting. Also use a tripod and the self timer function to eliminate any camera shake. You might also try experimenting with the different focusing options... center weighted, spot etc. A light box to control the lighting also is a big plus.
Best of luck!


----------



## HawksFeather (Jan 2, 2010)

Either you are too close, not using the macro (flower/tulip) setting, or the auto focus is going south on you.  The pen on the keyboard has the focus set for further back than the pen (the cable going between the wood looks fairly sharp) and this could just be the average focus rather than spot focus.  The Desert Ironwood looks in focus (sharp) while the last image is really out of focus.  Either the camera focus worked on the first and didn't on the second or it "found" the contrast on the first shot allowing it to focus properly.  I would give the suggestions listed a try, see what happens, and then post some more pictures.

Jerry


----------



## Len Shreck (Jan 2, 2010)

I will try to use the macro setting and take some pics and see what they look like. Thank you all for the help.  Len


----------

